# Nikon Coolpix 8800



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm thinking of buying this camera and was wandering if anyone had one?
Tell me what you think.
thanks Scott


----------



## Newt (May 25, 2004)

This was posted below, just in cast you didn't see it.

http://www.dpreview.com/

It gives excellent reviews. And has forums for the different camera makes. The forums are great for info.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Kaufballs,

I use to have a 8700 which was the previous model. I like the zoom which is comparable to 35-280mm. The resolution is awesome ( 8 megapixels) which lend itself to addtional composing of pictures. However, it's a little challenging in low light conditions especially if you are trying to hand hold a shot. Get better response with my 3100. Also, this camera has a lot of bells and whistles which give you a lot of artistic control such as aperture and shutter control, 4 types of exposure metering to name a few. If you are familar with using these features, then you might consider the camera and not think it's overkill. There is a website posted on one of these threads which will give you all the technical info about the camera. Go see one of these cameras and get it in your hands if you haven't already and ask the salesman a lot of questions.


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been to the stores and on the web looking around. the cammera has a lot going for it maybe to much for me to use but I sure do like it and am thinking about going ahead and getting it. Thanks for the info. Any Idea on the best price out there?


----------



## Newt (May 25, 2004)

Check out Adorama & J&R. I've bought stuff from both.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*don't forget Ebay!!*

I have bought 8 cameras on Ebay for me and friends and have never had a problem. One of them was accidently dropped and was replaced. By the way, dealers sell new cameras on this site as well as individuals. There are some great deals to be had. Check out this link

http://search.ebay.com/coolpix-8800_W0QQsojsZ1QQfromZR40


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

check this out

http://www.ritzcamera.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&productId=13186701

ritz = camera + 1 gigbyte card + reader =$1150

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48541&item=3867906624&rd=1

ebay = camera + 1 gig byte card + reader + tripod + case + lens kit + shipping = $870

new camera with 1 yr USA warranty


----------

